# REAL Parts Availability for Older Models



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

toying with the idea of joining (or at least experiencing) the Yamaha cult. might hook up with a YS624 with tracks. i mentioned to the owner about difficulty in obtaining replacement parts. they responded with this list:

1. Yamaha Parts House.2 Yamaha Parts.com, 3. Parts Pit Stop and 4. Cmsnl.com.

so, is it difficult or not (haven't looked at those sites yet)!


----------



## Lehninger (Dec 24, 2021)

I have attempted to order many parts. Despite the website often listing the parts as available, and even processing the order, many times this will be followed by an email stating the part is on backorder or discontinued with no anticipate arrival date.

I have attempted to order from #1 and #2.


----------



## English_Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

rwh963 said:


> toying with the idea of joining (or at least experiencing) the Yamaha cult. might hook up with a YS624 with tracks. i mentioned to the owner about difficulty in obtaining replacement parts. they responded with this list:
> 
> 1. Yamaha Parts House.2 Yamaha Parts.com, 3. Parts Pit Stop and 4. Cmsnl.com.
> 
> so, is it difficult or not (haven't looked at those sites yet)!


They are great machines, but they are also thirty years old. You can still get the majority of parts, the only things I know are not available is the tracks, cylinder and cylinder head. Impex.jp has a good inventory. I see one selling locally right now for 1000euro/1100usd to give you an idea how sought after they are. I wouldn't purchase one unless you can get a good deal, however.


----------



## Cabincat (8 mo ago)

Snowblower parts YAMAHA — IMPEX JAPAN







en.impex-jp.com


----------



## Cabincat (8 mo ago)

I fired off a IMPEX order today... I will report how it goes. The prices were 1/3-1/2 of what I would see with domestic supplier.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Cabincat said:


> I fired off a IMPEX order today... I will report how it goes. The prices were 1/3-1/2 of what I would see with domestic supplier.


Nice diagrams on the site too.


----------



## Cabincat (8 mo ago)

Order should be here Tuesday.. this is what I picked up for my probable '89 YS624

NEW

Carb
both belts
fuel pump
Chute cable


----------



## chrishill (Jan 14, 2014)

Cabincat said:


> I fired off a IMPEX order today... I will report how it goes. The prices were 1/3-1/2 of what I would see with domestic supplier.


You will save a lot of money with IMEX.


----------



## Pescadolips (1 mo ago)

As mentioned, Impex is good. There's also a variant of yahoo auctions thats in Japan. I've ordered smaller parts from there but I've seen virtually every piece of the YS828 come up at some point. Its called the YSM870 over there. Not sure what the 626 is called. You have to sign up and go through a screening process but its all legit.






ヤフオク! -ysm870の中古品・新品・未使用品一覧


「ysm870」関連の新品・未使用品・中古品が約158件出品中。ヤフオク!は、常時約5,000万点以上の商品数を誇る、誰でもかんたんに売り買いが楽しめるサービスです。圧倒的人気のオークションに加え、フリマ出品ですぐ売れる、買える商品もたくさん！



auctions.yahoo.co.jp





Partzilla has also been good to me. Helps to have the oem part number to refine the search but if you search under the yamaha 'power equipment' header, all the snowblowers come up.






Yamaha Power Equipment Parts | Partzilla.com


Partzilla.com sells genuine OEM Yamaha Power Equipment Parts. Largest selection of Yamaha Power Equipment Parts.




www.partzilla.com


----------

